# Dell 5-pin case/CPU fan wiring diagram?



## Method9 (Jan 11, 2011)

A coworker's old Dell E310 won't post. It is a P4/Windows XP type of PC. Dell uses only 1 case fan in the system that has a plastic shroud to cool the CPU heatsink (no dedicated CPU fan). I suspect the fan might be bad. It would be too easy to just swap out the case fan, but Dell uses this weird 5 pin setup. I'm assuming the extra pins are to control fan speed since it is effectively the CPU fan as well as the case intake fan. Does anyone know which of the 5 pins do what? I'd like to run wires to the correct + and - from a power supply to see if the fan spins. I'm assuming PC fans are 12V not 5V?


----------



## FuryRosewood (Jan 11, 2011)

http://www.discountelectronics.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=7437

would just be as easy to switch THIS fan.


----------

